# Any minors going down with out adults?



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

How are you doing it? Where are you staying? Sandman and the Radison said even if my dad booked it and gave his CC # and Drivers L # they wouldnt let me and my friend check in.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

We're staying at my co-captains sisters house lol. Come party with us.


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Co captains sister? What sport. Sure I'll let you know once we know where were staying.


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

im just going down there with my bro for a day..then head back home..


----------



## teknic330 (Mar 4, 2003)

SpeedinBlueBima said:


> *How are you doing it? Where are you staying? Sandman and the Radison said even if my dad booked it and gave his CC # and Drivers L # they wouldnt let me and my friend check in. *


How old are you?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

PARTY at Tys co-captians, sisters, brothers in-laws, parents, fathers (twice removed) house


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

can me and my bro also join this shindig?


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Me and my friend are both 17. Infamous i dont think ur invited to spend the night lol. :eeps:


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

not the night...we just want to partay!


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Call my cell guys. We arrive tommorow night.

360-907-5999 and my name is Ty. We're down to party anywhere down there.


----------

